# Super setting



## Fat Gig (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey just looking for some opinions on super setting.Do you guys super set every set or only use a super set on a couple different things during the work out?I havnt done them in a long time as im still just getting back into training but found they gave a good burn without going stupid heavy.IE 10 reps of a good weight (for me anyway)of standing bar bell military press then strait into some lat raises or something like it on a not so heavy weight untill failure.Then after that over to seated Dumbell press with a good weight but just that on its own.
Any tips appreciated
Cheers
Gig


----------



## stonetag (Jul 23, 2017)

Super sets are a staple of any training routine imo.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 23, 2017)

I use them at the end of my workouts to get that final burn/pump sometimes. I also do supersets if I have a limited amount of time in the gym to ensure I get my entire workout in. I don't use them on every workout. I use drop sets more often than I use supersets.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 23, 2017)

I use either supersets and drop sets I reckon most every time I'm in the gym.
Less frequently I'd say with legs and back for me.
But I also train alone, and really want to be in and out in an efficient time frame.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2017)

I only use them when I want to rush and get out of the gym. It's typically tail end of the training day and done for arms.

Which is my worst body part 

Hmmm maybe a burning sensation has nothing to do with MPS?


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 23, 2017)

I superset quads and hamstrings as well as biceps and triceps.  And I go "stupid heavy", at least for me.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 23, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Super sets are a staple of any training routine imo.



Agree here.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

I honestly rarely ever supersetted. Drop sets, yes. Alternate sets, ŷes. If I did superset I still gave it 45 second in between.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 23, 2017)

Superset forearm curls once in a while 

Long time ago I did some squats them military press super sets 

Also bench press seated row supersets that was fun


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2017)

You should be trying everything out to see how you respond to the exercises .If your new to training SS aren't needed at all.Drop set would be better and safer.Keep in mind one wrong move in the gym can be a major fuk up


----------



## Fat Gig (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies everybody.I have been doing a few drop sets usually on the last couple of excersises for the work out and ive just been going to failure on each drop.I usually do them if im using a machine and not so much on free weights but i do like doing them if im doing bicep curls because it seems to really get them good


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 24, 2017)

My favorite superset of all time had to be standing ohp rack slides ss with shoulder raises. Saw john meadow do it years ago and if u can loft your arms after doing this for four sets then u did it wrong. 

Supersets have their place. Nowadays I do them when im short on time


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 20, 2017)

Being pretty new I only ss arms with tries love doing curls then hitting tri pulldowns. Drop sets I like doing with benchpress.


----------

